# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه تست زنی(ضریبی یا همش)

## Pa__r__sa

ببخشید من پیش یکی رفته بودم برنامه میدادبهم مثلا تو دوهفته دوسه تا مبحث ریاضی رو بهم داد از هرکدوم 30تا 50تا تست میزاشت میگفت مثلا الزامی نداره کل تستارو بزنی یک سوم رو هم بزنی کافیه میری مبحث بعد من خودم الان بعد دوهفته احساس میکنم هیچکدومو باکیفیت نخوندم بنظرتون اشکال از منه یا اوشون ولی اینکه شما یه فصلی رو شروع میکردین کل تستاشو میزدین یا نه من خودم فکر میکنم ته تهش دیگه خیلی بخواد کم تست بزنه از یه مبحث باید ضریب زوج بزنه نه دیگه ضریب 5 ولی خوب ایشون به من میگه وسواس داری اخر سر من نفهمیدم تروخدا یه توضیح کاملی در این خصوص بگید این اواخر تو بعضی درسا اول زوج میزدم بعد فردارو ازمون میگرفتم ولی خوب میگن که نمیرسم اینکارو بکنم تو طول سال خواهشا جای بحث تو تاپیک تاثیر معدلو تقلب کنکورو سهمیه بیاید به سوال من جواب بدین شاید سوال خیلیا باشه

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام دوست عزیز
شما میتونی تست ها رو به صورت مضربی بزنی،و تودوره های بعدی تست های باقیمانده رو به صورت تست پوششی مروری استفاده کن؛حتما که اینطور نیست توی یه مرحله تست زنی شما کل فصلو فول شی:/صبر می خواد

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> سلام دوست عزیز
> شما میتونی تست ها رو به صورت مضربی بزنی،و تودوره های بعدی تست های باقیمانده رو به صورت تست پوششی مروری استفاده کن؛حتما که اینطور نیست توی یه مرحله تست زنی شما کل فصلو فول شی:/صبر می خواد


بنظرتون به ایشون اعتماد کنم؟چون تو دوهفته 4 مبحث ریاضی 2 مبحث زیست و2 فصل شیمی و دوفصلو نیم ریاضی رو داره با همین سبک تست پیش میبره مثلا باسه فصل قلب که سیصدچهارصدتا تست داره 90تا تست گذاشته خودشن فقط یه پارت مطالعه!

----------


## Matin VT

سلام دوست خوبم که فن بهرامی
حرفای اون شخص‌بدرد فاضلاب میخوره
دیگه نرو سراغش‌چون چرت گفته از نوع غلیظش 
........
یه کتاب تست اگه تعداد تستاش‌منطقی باشه تو میتونی که همه ی تستاشو بزنی
من که خودم همه تستا رو میزدم
این مضربی زدن نظم ذهنیمو به هم میریخت

----------


## Matin VT

> بنظرتون به ایشون اعتماد کنم؟چون تو دوهفته 4 مبحث ریاضی 2 مبحث زیست و2 فصل شیمی و دوفصلو نیم ریاضی رو داره با همین سبک تست پیش میبره مثلا باسه فصل قلب که سیصدچهارصدتا تست داره 90تا تست گذاشته خودشن فقط یه پارت مطالعه!


کسی‌که برای مبحث قلب یه پارت مطالعه داده فازش معلومه
بدرد نمیخوره

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> سلام دوست خوبم که فن بهرامی
> حرفای اون شخص‌بدرد فاضلاب میخوره
> دیگه نرو سراغش‌چون چرت گفته از نوع غلیظش 
> ........
> یه کتاب تست اگه تعداد تستاش‌منطقی باشه تو میتونی که همه ی تستاشو بزنی
> من که خودم همه تستا رو میزدم
> این مضربی زدن نظم ذهنیمو به هم میریخت


دقیقا اصلا قاطی کردم تو این دوهفته نفهمیدم درست خوندم یا نه هیچ ارزیابی درستی از خودم ندارم

----------


## mrmb00

من خودم یکی میزنم سه تا نمیزنم و ... . بعدا اونایی که نزده بودن مرور میشن

----------


## seven

> ببخشید من پیش یکی رفته بودم برنامه میدادبهم مثلا تو دوهفته دوسه تا مبحث ریاضی رو بهم داد از هرکدوم 30تا 50تا تست میزاشت میگفت مثلا الزامی نداره کل تستارو بزنی یک سوم رو هم بزنی کافیه میری مبحث بعد من خودم الان بعد دوهفته احساس میکنم هیچکدومو باکیفیت نخوندم بنظرتون اشکال از منه یا اوشون ولی اینکه شما یه فصلی رو شروع میکردین کل تستاشو میزدین یا نه من خودم فکر میکنم ته تهش دیگه خیلی بخواد کم تست بزنه از یه مبحث باید ضریب زوج بزنه نه دیگه ضریب 5 ولی خوب ایشون به من میگه وسواس داری اخر سر من نفهمیدم تروخدا یه توضیح کاملی در این خصوص بگید این اواخر تو بعضی درسا اول زوج میزدم بعد فردارو ازمون میگرفتم ولی خوب میگن که نمیرسم اینکارو بکنم تو طول سال خواهشا جای بحث تو تاپیک تاثیر معدلو تقلب کنکورو سهمیه بیاید به سوال من جواب بدین شاید سوال خیلیا باشه


سلام خسته نباشید
مضربی زدن واسه ریاضی فیزیک موردی نیس چون تو اکثر کتاب تستا هم دیده میشه که تست اوا ی ایده گفته تست بعدی درواقع ثبیت همون ایدس البته گفتم اکثرکتابا...ومضربی زدن بنظرم فقط ی در میون دیگ بیشتر بدرد نمیخوره یدر میون ی مبحث رو میزنید بعد تو برنامه مرور بقیه بهمراه ستاره دارا کار میشه دوباره مرور بعدی ستاره دارها(منظورم تستایی هست که خودتون مشخص کردید غلط زدین یا نه انقد ایدش قشنگه که ارزش دوباره زدن رو داره)انقد این کارو تکرار میکنید ک ستاره دارا صفر بشه و الان قطعن به کیفیت عالی رسیدید...اما من مثلن مضرب4و5واینارو قبول ندارم دیگ فقط دلت خوشه ک مبحثو بستی...واقعن 50تست واسه ی مبحث از ریاضی خیییییلی کمه.ومن فقط واسه ریاضی فیزیک و گاهن عمومیا اوایل یک در میون میزدم ولی واسه زیست به هیچ وجه پیشنهاد نمیکنم شیمی هم بهمچنین

----------


## AmirNSB

> ببخشید من پیش یکی رفته بودم برنامه میدادبهم مثلا تو دوهفته دوسه تا مبحث ریاضی رو بهم داد از هرکدوم 30تا 50تا تست میزاشت میگفت مثلا الزامی نداره کل تستارو بزنی یک سوم رو هم بزنی کافیه میری مبحث بعد من خودم الان بعد دوهفته احساس میکنم هیچکدومو باکیفیت نخوندم بنظرتون اشکال از منه یا اوشون ولی اینکه شما یه فصلی رو شروع میکردین کل تستاشو میزدین یا نه من خودم فکر میکنم ته تهش دیگه خیلی بخواد کم تست بزنه از یه مبحث باید ضریب زوج بزنه نه دیگه ضریب 5 ولی خوب ایشون به من میگه وسواس داری اخر سر من نفهمیدم تروخدا یه توضیح کاملی در این خصوص بگید این اواخر تو بعضی درسا اول زوج میزدم بعد فردارو ازمون میگرفتم ولی خوب میگن که نمیرسم اینکارو بکنم تو طول سال خواهشا جای بحث تو تاپیک تاثیر معدلو تقلب کنکورو سهمیه بیاید به سوال من جواب بدین شاید سوال خیلیا باشه


والا من خودم معمولا از همون اول شروع میکنم به شخم زدن ولی بستگی هم داره مثلا زبان فارسیو من فقط زوج میزنم چون اولا پیش بینی کردم که نمیرسم همرو بزنم ثانیا تو طوله سال تسته جدید میخوام تا آخر تابستون یبار زوج بزنم و ی بار مارک دارا کفایته اما برا ریاضی و فیزیک همرو میزنم دوره بعدی برا ریاضی خلاصه و فقط مارک برا فیزیکم تنها چیزی که نگه میدارم آزمونه جامع آخر فصله که  بعده ده روز ببینم فرمولا یادمه یا نه شیمی هم که دو فصلو تا الان با موج آزمون شروع کردم آزمونی زدن چون خیلی سبز تموم شد اما همون خیلی سبزو که میزدم کامل میزدم کار نداشتم مبحث حفظیه یا مساله بنظرم تا وقت هست کامل بزنید تو طوله سال انقد برا پایه وقت نیس

----------


## mohamad7824

من اوایل به صورت مضربی تست هارو میزدم بعدا پوششی میزدم. ولی متوجه شدم که اینطوری به تسلط کامل نمیرسم. از وقتی که تست ها رو از اول کامل میزدم خیلی بهتر یاد میگرفتم.

----------


## SinaAhmadi

روش یکی در میون و نمیدونم زوج و فرد  فقط واسه کتابایی که تیپ بندی دقیق دارن خوبه مثل ابی قلمچی...
وگرنه خیلی از کتابای بازار هر تست یه نکته جدا داره و تو مجبوری طبق ردیف بزنی و بری جلو تا تمام نکاتو یاد بگیری

----------


## Pa__r__sa

ازهمتون ممنونم تا حدوده زیادی کمکم کردید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## pourya78

> ازهمتون ممنونم تا حدوده زیادی کمکم کردید


اون روشی که @seven گفت عالیه واقعا

----------


## pourya78

> ازهمتون ممنونم تا حدوده زیادی کمکم کردید


اون روشی که @seven گفت عالیه واقعا

----------


## neda415

> ببخشید من پیش یکی رفته بودم برنامه میدادبهم مثلا تو دوهفته دوسه تا مبحث ریاضی رو بهم داد از هرکدوم 30تا 50تا تست میزاشت میگفت مثلا الزامی نداره کل تستارو بزنی یک سوم رو هم بزنی کافیه میری مبحث بعد من خودم الان بعد دوهفته احساس میکنم هیچکدومو باکیفیت نخوندم بنظرتون اشکال از منه یا اوشون ولی اینکه شما یه فصلی رو شروع میکردین کل تستاشو میزدین یا نه من خودم فکر میکنم ته تهش دیگه خیلی بخواد کم تست بزنه از یه مبحث باید ضریب زوج بزنه نه دیگه ضریب 5 ولی خوب ایشون به من میگه وسواس داری اخر سر من نفهمیدم تروخدا یه توضیح کاملی در این خصوص بگید این اواخر تو بعضی درسا اول زوج میزدم بعد فردارو ازمون میگرفتم ولی خوب میگن که نمیرسم اینکارو بکنم تو طول سال خواهشا جای بحث تو تاپیک تاثیر معدلو تقلب کنکورو سهمیه بیاید به سوال من جواب بدین شاید سوال خیلیا باشه


بنظرم این موقع سال که وقت کافی هست مضربی زدن روش چندان درستی نیست.حداقل منبع اصلیتونو کامل بزنید بعدش اگه خواستید کتاب جدیدم بزنید مضربی کار کنی.ریاضی ذاتا با تمرین تست زیاد به تسلط میرسه وقتی مضربی کار میکنید دانش و سرعت و مهارتتون کمتر از حد تواناییتون بدست میاد.موفق باشید

----------

